# UK citizen with Filipina Girlfriend



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

I hi there i need advice as alot of these web pages can get me lost and i need clarrification on my situation im in.

I live in the uk im scottish and have a grilfriend who is filipina and lives in Israel we have only chatted online for 3 years but we will meet soon, we have talked for years of marriage and for em to bring her to the uk and this is were i get lost.

I currently earn less than £18,600 from my job and want to know if i take a 2nd job deliverately aimed at clearing the 18,600 will they take the 2nd job into account. If so would i need to provide 6 month so of paylsips for both jobs and all 6 months have to clear the min fig and if i fail 1 month do i need to start the 6 months again.

I have 2,500 debt which im paying 50 each per month and will the affect my chances or do they deduct the figure i owe from the yearly wage.


I am aware i need to meet her in person which i am in process of doing but does meeting several times enhance the chances.

as we are only dating my option are to marry in europe (easiest and quickest country to get married in advice please) then once i have married she returns to israel and i then get the 6 months payslips visit registry office to get her visa and start to bring her over as a wife.

the other option which is what i looked at and my personal choice but please clarify im correct or not on this. i believe if i visit a registry office with a date to marry her providing i earn more than 18,600 and 6 months of payslips can i arrange a date to marry get a 6 month visa for her to come over with the view to marry the get a quick registry office marriage then once we are married then get her visa sorted(aso can she work during this time or does she have to wait for the visa to clear)

any other advice would be gratefull to enhance our chances to be together

thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, you can take a second job, but apply using the 12-month Category B once you have earned £18,600 in a 12 month period. For example: if you've been working in Job A for 12 months, and Job B only 3 months, provided the two together give you £18,600 or more across 12 months leading up to the current date, your partner can apply. You would need to provide 12 months evidence: 12 months pay slips from your main job, 12 months bank statements, and however many pay-slips you've accrued from your additional job.

This finance amount applies to all the 'partner' type visas, so you have a couple of options open to you once you meet the financial requirement:


Your partner can apply for a 6-month fiancée visa from the Philippines and marry you in the UK, then apply for Further Leave To Remain (2 x 2.5 years) in the UK afterwards, or...


You can marry overseas and then she can apply for the married-partners (spouse visa (2 x 2.5 years) from the Philippines instead, skipping the fiancée visa

The advantage of the first option is that your partner can join you and be part of the wedding plans, and you can remain together after marrying in the UK, but it costs an extra visa. The second option saves money in skipping the first (fiancée) visa but you would be apart until your wife has secured a visa to join you on a 2.5 year spouse visa. As said above, both require the financial requirement to be met first.

Good luck!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

In addition to what 2far has addressed, it's your girlfriend who applies for the visa not you. You supply her with all the information she needs like bank statements, pay slips, proof of accommodation etc and she must apply for whatever visa you decide on by post from her normal place of residence which seems to be Israel.


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

thanks guys for the advice spot on from hat i was looking for a cleared up and issues that were going through my head. 

final question if i married her abroad ie europe does anyone know which eu country is easiest and quickest way to push through a wedding ie registry office.

thanks again nyclon and 2farapart.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In fact one of the easiest is UK. Most other EU countries have residence requirement and/or tedious red tape, requiring piles of documents - all translated into local language, and if you aren't fluent in the language or you don't have someone local who can help you out, it's not easy though in most cases possible. Gibraltar is also easy as they have no residence requirement and official language is English.


----------



## phoenixmale (May 14, 2013)

so Gibraltar is easy so can someone explain the process then if i wanted to visit gibraltar and also get me fiancee to fly from israel to marry me in registry office. can someone explain the full process that would be involved if you guys know it.

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting Married in Gibraltar
http://www.gibnet.com/marriage/wedding-registry-office-info.pdf


----------



## nafeesa (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi, I live in Tanzania and I have a boyfriend in the UK. we have been chatting online and feel a deep love & attraction towards eachother.We would like to take this relationship to the next blessed step of marriage.However we both are divorcees and have kids.His kids live with his ex wife on mutual understanding and my daughter lives and is raised by me alone.
We have planned to meet this July and look forward to getting married as soon as possible.
My question is: 
1) which is the best and easy place to get married, The UK or Tanzania
2) How will the marriage in either of countries affect bringing along my daughter with me.
3) Please advice how difficult and time consuming the process of migration may take?

PS..He is earning well with ownership accommodation and I am here working too. We have agreed that after marriage I with my Daughter will be moving in with him to the UK. 

Please advice


----------

